# HAIRFINITY VS NIOXIN RECHARGING COMPLEX VITAMINS???



## LuluB (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Ladies

I am on a mission to find out which hair vitamin is BEST in terms of quicker rate in hair growth (length) as well as THICKNESS. Both vitamins have been in the top ten list for best hair growth supplements and have received tremendous raves from various hair care & product review sites.

SO please - after taking your poll, give your review as to which you prefer/is best -by your research or experience (excluding price comparisons). 

If you have result pictures feel free to copy and paste in the body of your replies!! 

*Nioxin Recharging Complex Vitamin Ingredients*

Serving Size 2 Capsules Daily
Vitamin A 250 IU
Vitamin C 30 mg
vitamin D 200 IU
Vitamin B1 1.5 mg
Vitamin B2 1.7 mg
Niacin 25 mg
Vitamin B6 2 mg
Folic Acid 200 mcg
vitamin B12 6 mcg
Biotin 300 mcg
Pantothenic Acid 25 mg 
Zinc 3 mg
Proprietary Blend 245 mg

*Hairfinity Ingredients*

Serving size 2 capsules daily
Vitamin A 8150 IU (Daily Value 163%)
Vitamin B-1 5mg (Daily Value 333%)
Vitamin B-2 5mg (Daily Value 294%)
Vitamin B-3(niacin) 5mg (Daily Value 25%)
Vitamin B-5(Pantothenic acid) 100mg (DV 1000%)
Vitamin B-6 5mg (DV 250%)
Vitamin b-9(Folic Acid) 200 mcg (DV 50%)
Vitamin b-12 20mg (DV 333%)
Vitamin C 100mg (DV 167%)
Vitamin D 216 IU (DV 54%)
Biotin 2500 mcg (DV 833%)
Calcium 186 mg (DV 18%)
MSM 750 mg
Gelatin 190 mg
Silica 30 mg
Other Ingredients: Magnesium Stearate


----------



## CurlyMoo (Mar 4, 2011)

WOW, Hairfinity is really loaded with Biotin. I'm curious too. When I did a recent search Nioxin seemed to come out on top. But I will wait for your results.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 4, 2011)

Bumping for more replies


----------



## An_gell (Mar 4, 2011)

I have been taking Hairfinity for awhile and it does work in my opinion, but I'm growth greedy so I'm hopping on the nioxin bandwagon just to see if there is a difference between the two.  I have read all the reviews on amazon and other sites and the nioxin vitamins seem to be pretty good but I will see.  I actually got my 30 day supply in the mail today, but gotta finish my hairfinity first.  I'll let you know my results if interested.

ETA: I added some pics it isn't much but you can see the progress from week 3 to 1 month of Hairfinity use.


----------



## LuluB (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks i look forward to seeing your results!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Mar 9, 2011)

bump...............


----------



## LuluB (Mar 9, 2011)

Bumpty bump bump...lol.

Has no one tried the two??? I'm shocked!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 9, 2011)

I was thinking about trying Nioxin. Keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 12, 2011)

Blump, I want to hear more results; anyone else?  So far it looks like Nioxin


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 12, 2011)

I've tried both.   Currently, I am using hairfinity.

Nioxin was okay, I did get growth from it.   But, you get more ingredients with Hairfinity.   Also, I prefer swallowing the HairFinity pills vs Nioxin.  

If you are interested in trying Hairfinity, join us in the challenge: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=517171

I should be posting hair progress results from HairFinity soon.


----------



## CandyCurls (Mar 12, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Mar 13, 2011)

Bumping: How many of you ladies that had acne prior to this are experiencing more acne? Just want to know....I may finish the bottle I have but may not be able to get anymore because it has an ingredient that exacerbates acne....ugh!


----------



## LuluB (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Jamaicalovely!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am torn between the two, I was set on Nioxin and now I want to try Hairfinity especially since they are capsules


----------



## carletta (Mar 16, 2011)

THIS NIOXIN IS THA TRUTH !!!!!! IT'S BEEN 2 WEEKS THE HAIR IS STARTING TO KICK IN GOOD !!!!!!!! AND THE NAIL ARE GETTIN THERE TOO !!!! YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Mar 16, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Bumping: How many of you ladies that had acne prior to this are experiencing more acne? Just want to know....I may finish the bottle I have but may not be able to get anymore because it has an ingredient that exacerbates acne....ugh!


 

Meeee.  I tried Nioxin capsules just recently.  I took them a month and a half, I couldn't finish the second bottle it was causing acne.. The hair growth was noticable though. I have had acne in the past.


----------



## omnipadme (Mar 25, 2011)

bump- I'm loving nioxin, but hairfinity ingredients look great


----------



## newnyer (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm surprised there aren't more folks who have tried both. I'm currently on Hairfinity and was considering switching over to Nioxin. But reading the comparison of ingredients I might be doing pretty good by sticking with Hairfinity and gaining a little more patience (only on 2nd month). I'll probably buy another 2 month supply and see how much growth I have with my next relaxer before making a decision to switch.


----------



## SexySin985 (Mar 29, 2011)

newnyer said:


> I'm surprised there aren't more folks who have tried both. I'm currently on Hairfinity and was considering switching over to Nioxin. But reading the comparison of ingredients I might be doing pretty good by sticking with Hairfinity and gaining a little more patience (only on 2nd month). I'll probably buy another 2 month supply and see how much growth I have with my next relaxer before making a decision to switch.



I'm on both. I been following/lurking in all the Nioxin and HF threads. I hardly post because I have NOT been consistent like I promised myself I would. And I hate the feeling of letting others down when they ask for an update and I can't give one Shame on me I am am doing better though. I need to reach APL this year so I am going do better. I been at this hair-growth thing for too long to be slacking like this!


----------



## newnyer (Mar 31, 2011)

SexySin985-- I understand it happens to the best of us!  Well DEFINITELY keep us updated...I'm trying to weigh the pros and cons to see which one I should take and/or stick with!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Apr 1, 2011)

Bumping for Friday results.


----------



## Blue_Berry (Jun 24, 2011)

bump bump.....


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jun 24, 2011)

Based on the ingredients alone its clear Hairfinity has has more of what nioxin has plus more. Hairfinity has MSM and a few extras that nioxin doesn't. The thing with vitamins is everyone will have different results because we are all lacking different vitamins & nutrients. Some people may lack biotin while others may lack niacin. IDK I always take a supplement for at least 6mnths to see if it works for me before I switch to something else.


----------



## star78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Anymore feedback? I tried hairfinity a few years ago and do believed it worked. I was about to purchase it again but despite hairfinity having more ingredients, all of the the reviews I've read seem to favor Nioxin.


----------



## MsKdBee (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello All,

I have been taking Nioxin one per day for three weeks now.....I started taking it the day i got a touch up on purpose because I wanted a clear picture of my progress..........so at three weeks post i have a little over an inch of new growth at the top of my head (it grows faster there) and about an inch everywhere else.  I just took the acrylic off my nails as well so they are super thin......and got gel color and they are holding strong.....which is a first.....they always crack and break after acrylic.  Now the big one... my skin.....I am oily and acne prone.....and my face today is totally CLEAR.....not one bump during my cycle or otherwise......this was the first thing I noticed about a week into taking the vitamins that the texture of my skin was improving.....I thought i was crazy but my best friend noticed it and commented before I could even ask her....so I am definitely pleased so far.....My biggest fear with the Nioxin was the skin issues.but none thus far....this could be because I am taking as prescribed on the bottle I know a lot of ladies are taking two or more a day.....I have never tried Hairfinity so I cant give a comparison.....HTH!!!


----------



## star78 (Jul 11, 2011)

There is someone on ebay selling a 90 day supply of the Nioxin vitamins for $25.45 with free shipping. Is that a good deal? Also, anyone know the best place to purchase Nioxin shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 11, 2011)

star78 said:


> There is someone on ebay selling a 90 day supply of the Nioxin vitamins for $25.45 with free shipping. Is that a good deal? Also, anyone know the best place to purchase Nioxin shampoo and conditioner?


sounds like a good price I bought mine last week on amazon for 23.99 free shipping and they were at post office by saturday.


----------



## NYDiva (Jul 11, 2011)

star78 said:


> There is someone on ebay selling a 90 day supply of the Nioxin vitamins for $25.45 with free shipping. Is that a good deal? Also, anyone know the best place to purchase Nioxin shampoo and conditioner?


 

Free shipping may be worth it, but try amazon first.


----------



## Blue_Berry (Jul 18, 2011)

MsKdBee said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been taking Nioxin one per day for three weeks now.....I started taking it the day i got a touch up on purpose because I wanted a clear picture of my progress..........so at three weeks post i have a little over an inch of new growth at the top of my head (it grows faster there) and about an inch everywhere else.  I just took the acrylic off my nails as well so they are super thin......and got gel color and they are holding strong.....which is a first.....they always crack and break after acrylic.  Now the big one... my skin.....I am oily and acne prone.....and my face today is totally CLEAR.....not one bump during my cycle or otherwise......this was the first thing I noticed about a week into taking the vitamins that the texture of my skin was improving.....I thought i was crazy but my best friend noticed it and commented before I could even ask her....so I am definitely pleased so far.....My biggest fear with the Nioxin was the skin issues.but none thus far....this could be because I am taking as prescribed on the bottle I know a lot of ladies are taking two or more a day.....I have never tried Hairfinity so I cant give a comparison.....HTH!!!



Wow!!! Great review. I may purchase Nioxin since I'm low on my Hairfinity. I will use both at the same time (1 Nioxin and 1 Hairfinity), so my Hairfinity can last a little longer until I repurchased. I will be getting the 30 tablets supply of Nioxin since it fit my budget.


----------



## newnyer (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been taking Hairfinity off & on for about 5 months now. The first 2 months I took them like clockwork, and I saw great hair growth with about an inch each month (normally .25-.5 inch). I also notice my NG texture was slightly softer than normal- not by a crazy amount, but noticeable to me. Now that I've fallen off my game & only take them when I can remember of course that growth rate has slowed. My nails on the otherhand, have sprouted like crazy and are so strong. I get compliments ALL the time on them, which is HUGE considering I could never grow them because of their weakness, plus I had serious nubs from constant nailbiting once one would break. Last biting session was in April, and I've already had to cut them twice because they have grown so long- even with my inconsistency.  

Sent from my MB200 using MB200


----------



## mieshashair (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok I've been taking hairfinity a lil over a month now n I must say I'm not all that impressed I will try them out another month before I totally ca it quits but everyone was saying how they got an inch in the 1st month and that didn't happen for me. I got .25 of an inch. So we will see what next month brings


----------



## mieshashair (Jul 26, 2011)

newnyer said:


> I've been taking Hairfinity off & on for about 5 months now. The first 2 months I took them like clockwork, and I saw great hair growth with about an inch each month (normally .25-.5 inch). I also notice my NG texture was slightly softer than normal- not by a crazy amount, but noticeable to me. Now that I've fallen off my game & only take them when I can remember of course that growth rate has slowed. My nails on the otherhand, have sprouted like crazy and are so strong. I get compliments ALL the time on them, which is HUGE considering I could never grow them because of their weakness, plus I had serious nubs from constant nailbiting once one would break. Last biting session was in April, and I've already had to cut them twice because they have grown so long- even with my inconsistency.
> 
> Sent from my MB200 using MB200



Ur nails r beautiful


----------



## newnyer (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks so much! Again, you dont know how much that means considering what state they were in just 3 months ago!  Yes, i would agree to give them another month if you can- my hair seemed to grow about normal rate during the first month, but I was probably just staring at my roots too much and didn't notice the difference, because at the end of the second month & going into the 3rd I saw the increased growth.  
Dang, the more I'm talking about it the more I'm kicking myself for not taking them daily like I should- especially considering how much I want to reach my hair goals.
Sent from my MB200 using MB200


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 27, 2011)

Well I should get my Nioxin tomorrow, the 90 day supply.  Since I already have a 5000 mcg of Biotin I take, I don't mind it being low in this.  Same with MSM.


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Aug 28, 2011)

Did anyone experience breakouts from either one of these? Please Im trying to make a decision based off of that and nothing else lol


----------



## newnyer (Sep 8, 2011)

Well I've always had little annoying breakouts as an adult...was worse when I was a teenager so maybe I'm not the best person to comment.....BUT I did notice more breakouts when I first started taking the Hairfinity. Then I read somewhere on here that taking multivitamins may help (something about balancing out some of the supplements...sorry I don't remember the exact reason).  Anyway, that actually helped a lot & I don't really see breakouts as often.  Still want to clear my existing hyperpigmentation & normal, everyday acne though.  Off to the skin forum I go....

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Coffee (Sep 8, 2011)

I just purchased a bottle of Nioxin today from JC Penney's. I tried Hairfinity for 2 months already. I want to see what Nioxin can do.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Sep 8, 2011)

what is nioxin...? as in, do you drink it or is it a pill?


----------



## newnyer (Sep 9, 2011)

LaBelleLL- It's a daily pill.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## chicha (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't account for Hairfinity but I can for *Nioxin*.

I have hair loss. And* Nioxin since to kickstart hair follicles that were not dead and make them grow*. Now so far the bald spots haven't grown in, as I've only taken 1 and some say it does better with 2 pills, but there are areas that were thin and it's grown some of that. 

And I've tried alot of vits.

And I have a difficult, hormonal hair loss.

If you have hard to deal with hair loss or hair with thin spots, *NIOXIN WILL HELP*!


----------



## chicha (Sep 9, 2011)

Coffee said:


> I just purchased a bottle of Nioxin today from JC Penney's. I tried Hairfinity for 2 months already. I want to see what Nioxin can do.




Coffee *how much were the Nioxin at JCPenney's? Also can you look at the pills and see if they are cracked, especially on the sides?*

I purchased from Costsell/Cossell on Amazon and they were cracked and defected and when I tried to return, they were a lil unwelcoming, didn't want to pay for the shipping or send me a return label. Told me the defective product WASN'T defective. 

Yeah right. Don't buy from Costsell/Cossel Amazon.com.


----------



## chicha (Sep 9, 2011)

@LuluB

These are some ingredients of Nioxin. It has a list of hair loss herbs. And likely at the right combination. That it's helped me. Might not sound like much as *if I had gone off of ingredient list, I wouldn't have found the only thing that's helped some of my hair grow*.


                 One Caplet Contains: Proteusterone (Discorea root), Ascorbic Acid, Niacinamide, D-Calcium Panthothenate, Smilex Medica (root), Urtica Diocia Extract (root), AvenaSativa Extract (above ground parts), *Pygeum Africanum *(bark), *serenoaRepens *(berries), Marine Concentrate (Fucua Vasiculosus), Coenzyme Q6-10, Tocotrienol, Phosphatides, Pyridoxine Hydrochlotide, Cyanscobalamin, Ergocaliciferol, Magnesium Stearate, DiCalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbotate, Microcrystalline Cellulose, FD&C Lake Yellow #6, Red #40, Blue #1, Titanium Dioxite.


*serenoaRepens = *saw palmetto
*Pygeum Africanum *= _Pygeum _


----------



## Coffee (Sep 9, 2011)

chicha said:


> @Coffee *how much were the Nioxin at JCPenney's? Also can you look at the pills and see if they are cracked, especially on the sides?*
> 
> I purchased from Costsell/Cossell on Amazon and they were cracked and defected and when I tried to return, they were a lil unwelcoming, didn't want to pay for the shipping or send me a return label. Told me the defective product WASN'T defective.
> 
> Yeah right. Don't buy from Costsell/Cossel Amazon.com.


 
I paid $21 for a 30 day supply , and they aren't cracked.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Sep 9, 2011)

You ladies are blessed regarding pricing. It costs around £35+ in UK.
Also, hairfinity seems like a b-complex vitamin plus a few additions. Won't knock it though. If they ever sell outside US/reduce sh costs I would try.


----------



## dinarine (Nov 19, 2011)

Can someone confirm what's in the nioxin vitamins? Because according to this thread it looks like it has the exact same thing as my GNC ultra Mega active, which i have been taking it for about 2months now and am seeing wonderful results in my nails. Not sure what my hair is like yet because I started about 8weeks after my relaxer, but I get my relaxer next week, I'll be 16 weeks post, so I'll know if it's really helping my hair then.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 19, 2011)

dinarine said:


> Can someone confirm what's in the nioxin vitamins? Because according to this thread it looks like it has the exact same thing as my GNC ultra Mega active, which i have been taking it for about 2months now and am seeing wonderful results in my nails. Not sure what my hair is like yet because I started about 8weeks after my relaxer, but I get my relaxer next week, I'll be 16 weeks post, so I'll know if it's really helping my hair then.


. 

The ingredients are posted in a comment above yours.  

The Imani difference is their proprietary blend.  If you get good results with your current brand why switch?


----------



## dinarine (Nov 19, 2011)

mzteaze in the beginning of the thread, on the first page there were a different list of ingredients than the ones that are posted on this page.. So I wanted to see if anyone could confirm what the right list of ingredients is. The GNC Ultra Mega Active has the same ingredients & more as the list of ingredients that was posted on the 1st page of this thread not the stuff on this page so that's why I wanted to confirm which one it is.. The reason I'm considering switching is because the GNC ultra mega Active that I was taking was supposed to b for energy.. It's not really considered a hair vitamin.. I have seen results in my hair n nails tho so I guess I just got lucky! Lol.. But I was looking for a hair vitamin to use and nioxin has been getting alot of great reviews but if it's the same thing as this vitamin that I'm taking now, I'll just stick to this.


----------



## Binetad (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't taking any of these vitamins but I do plan on it in the near future. Can anyone tell me if they have a bad smell to it? My body doesn't react kindly to bad smelling supplements.


----------



## dinarine (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay did some research n figured it out lol nioxin has the same vitamins as the GNC ultra Mega Active but it also has it's own proprietary blend that's supposed to b the special ingredients.. I'm def gonna try this out


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Nov 20, 2011)

I've been using Hairfinity and my main concern was getting breakouts as a result of the b-vitamins that are contained in the capsule; I get hormonal breakouts as a result of b vitamins. I've been using them for a month now and I haven't had any breakouts and my hair is thicker.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 20, 2011)

chicha said:


> I can't account for Hairfinity but I can for *Nioxin*.
> 
> I have hair loss. And* Nioxin since to kickstart hair follicles that were not dead and make them grow*. Now so far the bald spots haven't grown in, as I've only taken 1 and some say it does better with 2 pills, but there are areas that were thin and it's grown some of that.
> 
> ...




chica  do you take any other supplements besides Nioxin?


----------



## LaBelleLL (Nov 20, 2011)

MaintaintheSexy said:


> I've been using Hairfinity and my main concern was getting breakouts as a result of the b-vitamins that are contained in the capsule; I get hormonal breakouts as a result of b vitamins. I've been using them for a month now and I haven't had any breakouts and my hair is thicker.




I just ordered 2 bottles of Hairfinity. I'll be trying them out for two months. I hope to see results!!


----------



## Pierrot (Nov 20, 2011)

I've just sold my soul to Nioxin based on the uber-thread and all the wonderful LHCF ladies who contributed and will update with results Thx!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 15, 2012)

How are the results for those taking both


----------



## BKbeauty (Sep 1, 2014)

Bumping......
I wanted to try the Nioxin vitamins and just saw that they are $217.00 on Amazon??!?!?!?!?!? Am I seeing right? Is anyone using these vitamins? How much do y'all pay for them? $217.00 seems a bit EXORBITANT!!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 1, 2014)

^^They're discontinued...


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 2, 2014)

The Nioxin vitamins were the only vitamins where I saw immediate results.
I wonder why they discontinued them?


----------



## yynot (Sep 2, 2014)

gorgeoushair said:


> ^^They're discontinued...





So are the ones on Amazon the discontinued ones or a new formulation? Did they do away with them all together?  If these are the discontinued ones I have to wonder how old they are.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 2, 2014)

yynot said:


> So are the ones on Amazon the discontinued ones or a new formulation? Did they do away with them all together?  If these are the discontinued ones I have to wonder how old they are.



The old ones.........


----------



## felic1 (Sep 2, 2014)

They changed the price because we were buying so many.bottles


----------



## yynot (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm so tempted to buy.  I'm using Viciscal now.


----------

